# Neurologists or Chiropractors



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone know of one an can recommend?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Mrs Confiture uses the Chiropractic / Osteopathic Clinic on Al Wasl Road.


Dubai Chiropractors, Dr. Fares, Dr. Mike | Dubai, Sharjah, Abu Dhabi


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you need a neurologist or a chiropractor? They are quite different. Sounds like a disc problem? If so, I can recommend Imtiaz Hashmi at Medcare. He was the surgeon who did my laminectomy. He is a spine specialist. The hospital has a huge orthopedics department. Otherwise, I recommend Bronwen Peacock at Dubai Physiotherapy Clinic - she does osteo, physio, acupuncture and cupping.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know exactly what I need but was told that a neurologist can assist in my ailment. I injured myself at the gym (recurring sports injury from years ago) and I know that a chiropractor can help, but I don't know of any and I think for my insurance to cover the 'corrections' I need to be referred by a doctor of some sort. 

Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Osteos and chiros are pretty similar. It's just that the former generally does deep tissue massage to break down the crystallization before manipulating. Dubai Physio has an in-house doctor. If you call them and explain you need the referral, they will make an appointment with him first and then you can ask him to refer to one of the osteos. If you need an xray or MRI, the osteo will refer you to, for example, Allied Diagnostics.m At Medcare, this is the surgeon who I think you would need to see http://www.medcareorthopaedics.com/dr-profile.aspx?drid=2.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

23.99 and I'll do it for you. The smile is free as always


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> 23.99 and I'll do it for you. The smile is free as always


You charge for happy ending? :spit:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Any one hear of UpAndRunning? Are they any good? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

*hi indomla*



indoMLA said:


> I don't know exactly what I need but was told that a neurologist can assist in my ailment. I injured myself at the gym (recurring sports injury from years ago) and I know that a chiropractor can help, but I don't know of any and I think for my insurance to cover the 'corrections' I need to be referred by a doctor of some sort.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


I am a chiropractor at the emirates european medical center on al thanya st. Depending on your symptoms a neurologist will not be the first port of call, If you have a disc prolapse and you really need surgery you would be adviced to see a neurosurgeon, very different from a neurologist. very few people actually need spinal surgery, and it has been proven not to help bad backs, it is very helpful for intractable leg pain. If you let me knoe you symptoms I will try to point you in the right direction


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pembrokeboy said:


> I am a chiropractor at the emirates european medical center on al thanya st. Depending on your symptoms a neurologist will not be the first port of call, If you have a disc prolapse and you really need surgery you would be adviced to see a neurosurgeon, very different from a neurologist. very few people actually need spinal surgery, and it has been proven not to help bad backs, it is very helpful for intractable leg pain. If you let me knoe you symptoms I will try to point you in the right direction


Yeah, I have none of the issues that really required me to see a neurologist, but I went and he did what I thought he would do and point me to a physiotherapy. I am just looking for a place to get that done.... might need a deep tissue massage and maybe an alignment.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My goodness, it's been almost a week now and you still haven't made an appointment anywhere? You must have a high pain tolerance 


----------



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

*chiro in dubai*



indoMLA said:


> Yeah, I have none of the issues that really required me to see a neurologist, but I went and he did what I thought he would do and point me to a physiotherapy. I am just looking for a place to get that done.... might need a deep tissue massage and maybe an alignment.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you mean spinal manipulation when you say re-aline then a chiro or an osteopath will be your best bet. give us a ring and ask for the big welsh one.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> My goodness, it's been almost a week now and you still haven't made an appointment anywhere? You must have a high pain tolerance 


Hahahaha... I do, but went to the doc and got some drugs... numbs the pain. I have appointments at a few places, but the ones I have been to thus far, haven't been impressed.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would ask where you have been but you probably couldn't tell me if it was negative . Orthosports on the Beach Road (kind of opposite the big flag) is supposed to be good. I am surprised the doctor who prescribed your medication hasn't been able to refer you successfully. What did they prescribe? If you tell me Tramadol works for you I will spit. I cannot see why there's such a fuss made over it, it did absolutely nothing when they gave it to me.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Goodness Pembroke, get off his back, he's suffering enough without you on it !


----------



## Rehab doc (Oct 13, 2012)

*Chiropractor*

Interesting you are looking for both. Most people don't understand the overlap. I am a chiropractor, a Diplomate in Rehabilitation (DACRB) and a Sports Chiropractor (CCSP). I'm looking to possibly move to Dubai if I can secure an appropriate position. If you have any leads, please let me know.


----------



## Rehab doc (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey big welch one, 
I'm a Palmer-West chiropractor, a Diplomate in rehab (DACRB), a sports chiropractor (CCSP), Corrective Exercise Specialist, Graston certified and more. Skilled in adjusting head to toe, including all extremities. Have a need for more help? Any ideas on how get picked for Dubai?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Rehab doc said:


> Hey big welch one,
> I'm a Palmer-West chiropractor, a Diplomate in rehab (DACRB), a sports chiropractor (CCSP), Corrective Exercise Specialist, Graston certified and more. Skilled in adjusting head to toe, including all extremities. Have a need for more help? Any ideas on how get picked for Dubai?



Please note this thread is a year old so you may not get replies.


----------

